#ubuntu-uds-room-208 2012-05-07
<nxvl> marc: speak a little loughter i can't hear you!
<nxvl> Marc i did
<nxvl> Marc it's at maximum
<nxvl> Steve: don't do that!
<NMinker> that's good to know
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Desktop | Upgrading user configuration after package update  | Audio:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Desktop | Upgrading user configuration after package update  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Desktop | Upgrading user configuration after package update | Url:  | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Desktop | Upgrading user configuration after package update | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20572/desktop-q-upgrade-user-config/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Community | Juju World Tour 2k12 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20399/community-q-juju-conferences/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> o/
<SpamapS> s/1000/infinite/
<SpamapS> If anybody wants to enable juju for other distros, we welcome that contribution!
<SpamapS> awww shucks it took at least 15 minutes
<gua-uds> good to hear
<SpamapS> We can most likely take that puppet code and drop it in a charm and just use it as is for testing that puppet on Ubuntu.
<SpamapS> It is
<marcoceppi> FYI: juju.ubuntu.com/Events
<SpamapS> hence the ? ;)
<SpamapS> Q: What is required for a charm school?
<SpamapS> A: Marco
<SpamapS> We had laptops at the CharmSchoolSV .. that was very helpful.
<SpamapS> Good wifi / internet is a must
<SpamapS> A prepared laptop that already has charms on it and can use the local provider w/o internet is very helpful.
<SpamapS> LISA deadline is May 17 btw
<arosales> this url is still available http://event.gigaom.com/structure/speakers/speaker-proposal/
<SpamapS> OSCON talk submitted ?
<txwikinger> I might send in a proposal to FSOSS, Jorge
<SpamapS> Robbie presented last year and it went GREAT
<SpamapS> Its 90 miles south for me, I will go :)
<SpamapS> +1
<SpamapS> once the baby is born I can do webinars at 3am between feedings :)
<txwikinger> yes it is senaca college in Toronto
<arosales> Juju Charm Schools going on in  Room 205 @ UDS
<SpamapS> One work item that I think should come out of this, I don't see on the etherpad
<SpamapS> Improve the "How do I run my own charm school"
<SpamapS> ^^
<SpamapS> ^^
<marcoceppi> +1
<SpamapS> Have fun at lunch!
<SpamapS> I love you too Jorge!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Foundations | What can or must we do for UDD in the Q cycle? | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20342/foundations-q-udd/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> o/
 * SpamapS uses it as much as possible
<SpamapS> Just here so that you guys don't sign me up to do the work. :)
<broder> The lag is going to work against you :-P
<SpamapS> Re barry's comment, I too have developed a healthy respect for the importer and almost never push anymore.
<micahg> yes, but that partially defeats the purpose of using the VCS for the packaging changes as you lose the individual changes
<EpikVision> geary 0.1
<SpamapS> Can't we just change the importer to change the pointer for lp:ubuntu/$series/package to the latest imported package from that series? That would solve the merge proposal problem and doesn't sound complicated.
<SpamapS> (regarding SRU's)
<SpamapS> please god no per-package rules in UDD
<SpamapS> the biggest win that UDD has is that everything is at least *supposed* to be the same per package
<james_w> yes!
<micahg> SpamapS: you don't always want the latest imported package when branching a stable series though
<SpamapS> micahg: latest imported *to that series* I mean.
<micahg> SpamapS: yes, not always what you want :)
<SpamapS> It always is what I want. Maybe its not what *you* want because its not been verified yet. But proposed, perhaps, would be exempted from this rule.
<micahg> SpamapS: in the event of a security update overwriting something in -proposed, you'd probably want a merge of both
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<SpamapS> Just to recap then.. I'm not doing anything except continuing to soldier on as a UDD beta tester. :)
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
<broder> quick, give SpamapS work items!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
#ubuntu-uds-room-208 2012-05-08
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Security | security-q-roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20610/security-q-roundtable/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
 * micahg waves
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu platform API documentation | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20411/community-q-platform-docs/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Foundations | LXC containers introduction, demo and q&a session | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20659/foundations-q-containers-demo/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Desktop | Requirements for desktop Upstart | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20792/desktop-q-upstart-session-requirements/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
#ubuntu-uds-room-208 2012-05-09
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Security | security-q-roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20611/security-q-roundtable/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Community | Community Council - Code of Conduct Review | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20662/community-council-code-of-conduct-review/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Review of Server Bug Triage Process | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20461/servercloud-q-bug-triage-review/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<SpamapS> WHAT is higher priority than triage?!
<SpamapS> sponsorship queue has been really good
<SpamapS> I am there
<SpamapS> I am everywhere
<SpamapS> Wife is having baby soon.. don't want to miss it :)
<SpamapS> In fact, I have to run to an appointment in 30 min
<SpamapS> so don't start late
<SpamapS> +1 thats what I do exactly as well.
<SpamapS> apport has code to aggregate them
<SpamapS> Frankly, I like the expiring of old unanswered reports.
<SpamapS> A bug report that a reporter cannot explain and that a developer cannot progress *IS* Invalid
<SpamapS> you can re-open your invalid report
<SpamapS> If a developer is working on the problem and needs no more information, that is In Progress, not Incomplete.
<rbasak> SpamapS: the problem with Invalid is that that it won't appear on a search if we try and investigate the issue later
<Ursinha> SpamapS, but invalid reports don't show by default and it might be rude to the reporter to invalidate (specially if the problem is valid)
<Ursinha> SpamapS, I was talking about missing information
<rbasak> Say there are ten bugs of the same issue. The first one gets marked invalid. The second one gets marked Invalid. Etc. When actually we want to notice in aggregate that ten of the same report warrants significant further information.
<SpamapS> I'm actually comfortable with looking at the bugs that everyone else has already looked at for that reason. New status on mysql means more to me than others, because I have worked on that package.
<SpamapS> Per the Invalid status, I see the flaw in moving things to Invalid too soon.
<rbasak> The trouble is that it effectively spams our triage list.
<SpamapS> I don't seek to clear each queue. I work each tab each equally. 1 from New/Undecided, 1 from New Bugs, ..etc. etc.
<SpamapS> IMO, we're just behind.
<SpamapS> I would like to have a way to hide the bugs that have been looked at by everybody.
<SpamapS> the response will make it "Incomplete ( with response )"
<med_> so SpamapS you want the status to change when all reviewers have eyeballed it (and unable to work it)
<SpamapS> rbasak: re the age sort. I work one from the oldest list, and then one from the newest.. so top, then bottom, then top..
<rbasak> SpamapS: I think you're working around the real problem. That isn't really a solution.
<SpamapS> Because the newest ones are the easiest, but the oldest ones are, as you say, the ones that need to be revisited.
<SpamapS> rbasak: indeed, I want them to go away from my view when I've looked at them.
<SpamapS> I think its worth leaving it on everybody else's lists though.
<arosales> Could we just tag it as "screened" meaning someone has taken a first look at it, but not yet triaged?
<SpamapS> guys I have to run, good discussion. I trust you all to come up with good ideas!
<arosales> see you SpamapS
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
#ubuntu-uds-room-208 2012-05-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Security | security-q-roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20612/security-q-roundtable/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
#ubuntu-uds-room-208 2012-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Track: Security | security-q-roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20613/security-q-roundtable/ | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-208.ogg.m3u
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 5 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 4 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 3 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 2 minutes left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: 1 minute left in this session!
<udsbotu> uds-room-208: This session has ended.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-room-208 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/room-208/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-room-208.log
